# ^^ndstitle-0952^^



## T-hug (Mar 20, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-0952^^


----------



## DarkLink (Mar 20, 2006)

Silly Thug4L1f3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways This game is pretty good so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Considering its Metroid and a Nintendo game I don't see any reason for it to not be good...


----------



## masud (Mar 20, 2006)

It's 512Mb


----------



## T-hug (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(masud @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> It's 512Mb


Thx for that I assumed they had made a mistake in their nfo as I remember reading a review with it saying its a 1024mb cart.  Just checked and it is indeed 512mb... strange.


----------



## blizeH (Mar 20, 2006)

Dumb question, but hey ho.

If I use this, can I play over Wi-Fi with anyone? And can I play single cart download play?

Apologies for the newbie questions, not trying to be ungreatful either, really appreciate the rips Thug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(masud @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > It's 512Mb
> ...


Yeah, but Nintendo are the masters of optimization, especially when it's their own system. Still mis-information from that review though.


----------



## geesee (Mar 20, 2006)

at last i was waiting for this game :S i thought it was 1024mbit ??  hmm  can't wait to try  it out


----------



## MC DUI (Mar 20, 2006)

Works on Supercard for me so far, not far in.


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 20, 2006)

According to gbarl MPH is number 367 and Tetris DS is 366  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, works great on M3 CF. Just beat the first boss and got an Octolith. Great game


----------



## TheRocK (Mar 20, 2006)

OMFG! Finally! This is just great! I was desperate for a good new game and now two good new games!


----------



## muess (Mar 20, 2006)

Sweeeeet! Can't wait to try this one


----------



## DJBurkey (Mar 20, 2006)

Its a great day for DS releases.  MPH and Tetris WOOHOO


----------



## Opium (Mar 20, 2006)

I just finished playing a 4 player match online with people from gbatemp. VERY nice! I'm very impressed, the lobby system is nice and voip works


----------



## Wacko` (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome game.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw man, I can't believe you guys are playing this already. It will be end of the week earliest before my copy arrives. 

Let us know how the single player mode is - I'm really curious as reports on it seemed sort of sketchy and sometimes contradictory.


----------



## adzix (Mar 20, 2006)

ah finally.
gonna give it a try right now.
curious how the online matches will be like...


----------



## DarkLink (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> According to gbarl MPH is number 367 and Tetris DS is 366Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why Thug4L1f3 is silly


----------



## NDSFreak (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> According to gbarl MPH is number 367 and Tetris DS is 366



From WRG Metroid nfo rellist section:

|     057 Tetris DS                                                 USA  128     |
|     058 Metroid Prime Hunters                               USA  512     | 

So gbarl should be correct.

Hmm didn't see DarkLinks post, forgot to look at page 2


----------



## T-hug (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> According to gbarl MPH is number 367 and Tetris DS is 366Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The site I see them on which I take info from for here shows Metroid at 03:15 and Tetris at 03:16
Just because they listed them that way in nfo doesnt mean they released them that way.  Probably meant to though.


----------



## Hitto (Mar 20, 2006)

Effin' great news!
Looks like there are quite a lot of buy-worthy games being released in the near future... MPH, Tetris, NSMB...


----------



## patrik_zidane (Mar 20, 2006)

this game wont work online right? i mean with a pirated copy..? same goes for Tetris, right?


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(patrik_zidane @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> this game wont work online right? i mean with a pirated copy..? same goes for Tetris, right?



Wrong, they will work online.


----------



## oswaldo (Mar 20, 2006)

it should work online.. Tony Hawk and Mario Kart did..


----------



## Opium (Mar 20, 2006)

I can confirm they both do. I've been playing metroid and tetris online. Great stuff.


----------



## patrik_zidane (Mar 20, 2006)

WHAT !?!#¤&?#/&#? they do work online? lol wtf, that means i gotta get a wirelees router asap!

so these gaems work online:

Mario Kart
Tony Hawk
Tetris
Metroid

what more games? if there is any


----------



## Nero_ (Mar 20, 2006)

^ Also, Animal Crossing: WW.

For some reason I can't connect to wifi in MPH.. Get error code 20107 (The game you are attempting to play on the Nintendo WFC has not been authorized.).. Tetris and other games work fine..


----------



## memyselfandi (Mar 20, 2006)

you guys are lucky! now i have to go to shoool and wait 7 hours before i can play!!!!!


----------



## PlayingKarrde (Mar 20, 2006)

Very surprised as to how good the touch screen works for it actually. With practice could easily be a dual analog beater there. Jump is a bit nasty, but I'm sure will become second nature in time.

Looking forward to getting good at it.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 20, 2006)

Only 512Mb huh? Guess its time to go pawn my original copy! Thanks WRG!


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Nero_ @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> ^ Also, Animal Crossing: WW.
> 
> For some reason I can't connect to wifi in MPH.. Get error code 20107 (The game you are attempting to play on the Nintendo WFC has not been authorized.).. Tetris and other games work fine..


Are you using a supercard?


----------



## TheRocK (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Nero_ @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> ^ Also, Animal Crossing: WW.
> 
> For some reason I can't connect to wifi in MPH.. Get error code 20107 (The game you are attempting to play on the Nintendo WFC has not been authorized.).. Tetris and other games work fine..



I had this error with tony hawk.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Mar 20, 2006)

Come on folks, somebody post some impressions of the single player game!


----------



## 754boy (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Nero_ @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Also, Animal Crossing: WW.
> ...



I  had the same error with Hawk and Animal Crossing. But I repatched my roms and tried again and they both worked.


----------



## lastdual (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Dogg Thang @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> Come on folks, somebody post some impressions of the single player game!


I second the motion!


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 20, 2006)

Dammit! Both Metroid and Tetris DS are not out on my location yet and people are already playing them by now. I'm so jealous that I still don't get to enjoy both games.


----------



## kakawerk (Mar 20, 2006)

Why not try unchecking listing ur ranking on nintendowifi.com in the options I did and I had no probs connecting via scsd



QUOTE(TheRocK @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Nero_ @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Also, Animal Crossing: WW.
> ...


----------



## kakawerk (Mar 20, 2006)

Forgot to add.... the game is beyond AWESOME!!


----------



## fryguy (Mar 20, 2006)

Anyone who tried the voicechat? Is it enabled automatically on WFC or what?


----------



## Zorn (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeehaw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just found out that you can also play with 2 bots the
different multiplayer modes!

Please tell me: how much traffic
does the Online Multiplayer cause?
Because i only can spend 500mb per month for gaming


----------



## Nero_ (Mar 20, 2006)

I repatched it with the newest supercard software and now ir works perfectly.. Sweet.


----------



## Bi99uy (Mar 20, 2006)

Damn, this is a amazing game. The adventure mode seems to be real good and the multiplayer aspect is near perfect, atleast with Multicard gaming. Quick question though, is it possible to play anything else then deathmatch over WFC?


----------



## BoBMang (Mar 20, 2006)

I can't decide which control setup I like better... They both seem to have severe disadvantages. Blargh.


----------



## retrohead (Mar 20, 2006)

Impressive stuff indeed. The game plays nicely on or offline. The one player mode seems just as enjoyable as online. Online mode is pretty much lag free and the voice chat works wonderfully. You can chat while you select your character that you are about to frag eveyone with. The fragging is not absolutely ridiculous to the state of you are just coming alive to be met with a missile in the head, though it does happen. The whole game is put together very nicely and im loving it. Not quite as much as tetris though for some reason


----------



## m_babble (Mar 20, 2006)

Pretty sweet!
It's going to take me a minute to get into the butt kicking groove with this one.


----------



## nightwing666 (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheRocK @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Nero_ @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> ...



I had the same error on Metroid, I´m using a G6 with the last updates. A little help here!!???


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2006)

Seems like as much effort has gone into this as the GC versions. Grpahics have also improved on the demo, never saw anything this good on n64 i dont think.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this game totally rulez... i love to play the single player mode.. i been playing it since this got dumped this morn' and i cant get enough of it! im on level three boss- its tougher than i thought!  The levels are really well designed esp. its on a handheld with no slow down (just a little though between some doors opening and closing..) This game definetly has got replayabilty value - the only thing that keeps me distracted from this game is bloody TETRIS DS!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so many modes - once you start you just cant put it down= instant classic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All i gotta say is i wish i would not have sold by PSP  cos then i would have a life


----------



## TonyCool (Mar 20, 2006)

It works like a charm... voice chat is really cool and it sounds smooth and fast without any gaps, but it's only enabled with Friends WFC games.

First time I got into online Worldwide game, it found other 3 players quickly... game was very fast and funny... and I even won 2 matches (first one against shaunj66!)


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 20, 2006)

I dont think that playing it online is a bright thing, the game isnt out in stores yet


----------



## dafatkid27 (Mar 20, 2006)

Question: I've been playing single player mode a bunch, and I've gotten quite far, but I preordered my copy and my real version I get tomorrow.  So, my question is, is there any way that I can transfer my save file even though I've already gotten my Friend Code on the ROM?  Will I still be able to play online on the real cartridge if I transfer my ROM's save file over?


----------



## welshwarrior (Mar 20, 2006)

This game wont load for me on a EFA


----------



## Menacie (Mar 20, 2006)

Voice chat isn't that clear.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 20, 2006)

M3 fast boot 1X (not 4X) and no trim works for me, looking to go online now...going online actually


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Lonely Soul @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> I dont think that playing it online is a bright thing, the game isnt out in stores yet



Just because retail stores don't have the game doesn't mean that everyone playing online is using a pirated copy. Back when I used to order my games through EBGames online, I used to get my games a week early on average. Basically, if their warehouse got games from publishers early, I got my copy early.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 20, 2006)

Played my first online game, kinda sucked.....1 on 1, if there was 4 people it would have sucked even more!


----------



## xtoc (Mar 20, 2006)

what's the save size, because when i use Mario , it will run, but it crash on the second screen

i'm using neoflash mk1

did use gst patcher v 3.2 (nds save)


----------



## T-hug (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Dogg Thang @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> Come on folks, somebody post some impressions of the single player game!




[SPOILERS]

Its cool I'm on the 4th planet, you go through the terrain on each planet until u either 1. - see a hunter or 2. - meet a boss, you waste either of them, then do which ever is left.. THEN you get a time limit to escape the planet your on which can be quite tough.
You collect artifacts and power ups along the way, and sometimes the hunter encounter has been on the way out of the planet (you unlock each for multiplay after you beat them in campaign). Morph ball is nice and often there is a path on foot or 2 then a morph ball route + section.
I think the controls are neat once you get used to them and Im going to play some more (when my gf gets off tetris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Oh yeah theres warp points u activate by scanning at certain parts b4 bosses and at half way through lv points.
You can only save in your ship from what Ive seen so far by using warp points or leaving the planet.  When in the ship you get logs and can see all gained weapons (beams) and enemies seen n stuff.  
Its all rather nice and makes current DS games look like pew.


----------



## Westside (Mar 20, 2006)

...wait, if you play multiplayer before the game even comes out, and with that many people playing it...  Wouldnt Nintendo figure out its piracy and try to stop it?


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Mar 20, 2006)

Well there is such a thing as review copies and testers... but yeah a spike in online activity is obvious the rom got leaked.

Anyway no luck with an EzflashII Powerstar using EZclient 3.25.... locks up trying to read the save... hopefully they'll fix it like they did Mario Kart and Animal Crossing.


----------



## hogg (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Dogg Thang @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on folks, somebody post some impressions of the single player game!
> ...




Hey Thug how do i get passed the first misson the room with the blue platform's I can't reach the last one?
I Tried timing my bomb jump but I keep coming up short.
trying single b4 I go online


----------



## Dogg Thang (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah thanks for the impressions! Sound good - I'm really hyped about this now. 

Not that I wasn't already...


----------



## hogg (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(hogg @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Dogg Thang @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> ...



nevermnd there was an extra platform


----------



## rkenshin (Mar 20, 2006)

Yup, playing online kinda sucks where everyone just battles near the life energy ball and the first guy who gets it has a better chance of taking the others out


----------



## mastertop101 (Mar 20, 2006)

is it supposed to work on supercard CF ??:'(


----------



## 754boy (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(mastertop101 @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> is it supposed to work on supercard CF ??:'(



Yes, works perfectly on SC CF!! Videos and all, no slowdowns.  I just tested the rom out and won my first wi-fi battle lol!! it was cool


----------



## mastertop101 (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(mastertop101 @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > is it supposed to work on supercard CF ??:'(
> ...



omg ! what settings did you use ??


----------



## 754boy (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(mastertop101 @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(754boy @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mastertop101 @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> ...



Save to CF card and Fast rom loading.....no trim or restart patches


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Mar 20, 2006)

My Supercard CF is coming in a few days because it broke and i needed to get a replacement...


----------



## Zantagor (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> M3 fast boot 1X (not 4X) and no trim works for me, looking to go online now...going online actually




What version did you use?   3.13 or 3.12?


I got 2 white screen with 3.12  (though can't remember if I used 4x or not)


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 20, 2006)

The newest one, 3.13 but 4X crashed and 1X with fast boot works fine


----------



## mastertop101 (Mar 20, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(mastertop101 @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(754boy @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> ...



still doesn't work


----------



## T-hug (Mar 20, 2006)

Anyone get past the part where you get the purple beam yet I'm stuck :/


----------



## TyrianCubed (Mar 21, 2006)

I got 2 white screens too on M3 Sd with 3.12 writing it at 4x, just fash it at 1x and plays fine^^


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 21, 2006)

Can this game be trimmed to fit on a 256 cart by removing movies/sounds?


----------



## bennyx8903 (Mar 21, 2006)

arrg...im stuff like at 30 secs into the game. in the very short hall, locked in by both hatches. door won't open if i shoot it...and aproach it ofcourse...

is the short short hall right after the first room with enemies (very early in the game)

i posted this in gamefaqs, but so far no one had simmilar problem, or solution

http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...27041411&page=1

( im playing this with supercard SD, wifi mode works perfect )


----------



## Opium (Mar 21, 2006)

Do the doors have a red  thing over the middle of them? ie. are they locked? Sometimes it takes a while for the door to open, because it's loading. If that's the problem just shoot and stand near the door for a few seconds.


----------



## bennyx8903 (Mar 21, 2006)

i don't have missiles yet so early into the game, they hav no red thing over it, is a weak door, scaned it, shot it, wont open, waited a long time...still wont open...pretty much tried everything i can think of...bombs wont work either.


----------



## bennyx8903 (Mar 21, 2006)

anyone else playing this from flash cart having trouble?


----------



## RueGorE (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(bennyx8903 @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> arrg...im stuff like at 30 secs into the game. in the very short hall, locked in by both hatches. door won't open if i shoot it...and aproach it ofcourse...
> 
> is the short short hall right after the first room with enemies (very early in the game)
> 
> ...



Tip: Scan -everything- ^_~


----------



## bennyx8903 (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(RueGorE @ Mar 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(bennyx8903 @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > arrg...im stuff like at 30 secs into the game. in the very short hall, locked in by both hatches. door won't open if i shoot it...and aproach it ofcourse...
> ...



yeah...i thought that was the problem..i scaned every where, shot everywhere, but no luck, only the 2 doors closing me in can be scaned, and they are just regular doors, should open with any shot...but they are not opening


----------



## rubs (Mar 21, 2006)

Does the game play smoothly on Supercard SD? Meaning videos and stuff.


----------



## bennyx8903 (Mar 21, 2006)

very smooth


----------



## Souv (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds like some people can get it to work on their supercard CF, but I get two white screens


----------



## bennyx8903 (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Souv @ Mar 21 2006 said:


> Sounds like some people can get it to work on their supercard CF, but I get two white screensÂ



is it white screen for a long long time? cus on mine, it is white screen, but after like 5 seconds the stuff loads...dunno if that's ur problem.

and i also get white screens if i push the supercard in all the way, put it out 1mm, and it always work fine.


----------



## Souv (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(bennyx8903 @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Souv @ Mar 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like some people can get it to work on their supercard CF, but I get two white screensÂ
> ...




Nope, just tried  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And no word on the official site..


----------



## WK416 (Mar 21, 2006)

The online spike just means that the game is selling.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Nintendo World Store is selling the game today (will be getting my copy from my usual store for a cheaper price). I'm sure that it's not the only place selling upon release date. As long as investigators don't go to your house and search for an actual physical copy, you're okay.


----------



## RueGorE (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(bennyx8903 @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> yeah...i thought that was the problem..i scaned every where, shot everywhere, but no luck, only the 2 doors closing me in can be scaned, and they are just regular doors, should open with any shot...but they are not opening


Look closely at that artifact enclosed in the barrier, in the middle of the stage. There's two scan points.


----------



## bryehn (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(cornaljoe @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> Can this game be trimmed to fit on a 256 cart by removing movies/sounds?



not even close.


----------



## 754boy (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Souv @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> Sounds like some people can get it to work on their supercard CF, but I get two white screensÂ



Are u sure u got the latest SC firmware? 1.60?


----------



## mortys (Mar 21, 2006)

Did somebody try to share the game with a Supercard CF cause with mine it don't work (as for Bleach that I tried earlier).


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE(mortys @ Mar 21 2006 said:


> Did somebody try to share the game with a Supercard CF cause with mine it don't work (as for Bleach that I tried earlier).



As in download play?  Are you downloading from a flashed DS to an unflashed?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 21, 2006)

Alot more linear to other Metroid games (which I'm kinda glad as it suits the handheld), more run to the end of the level and then run back to the ship. 

I read a few previews saying that later on you'll need to revisit planets for other artifacts and weapons, not had to do that yet only defeated 2 bosses and 3 hunters so far and then had to rest as my arm started to ache and my hands were turning into a "claw".

I reckon any future games would be alot more expansive and less linear. I really hopes the a side scrolling Metroid to come too, I'm sure there will as Japan prefered those to the Prime games.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 21, 2006)

I absolutly love it! can't put it down, know what you mean about aches too lol.

You do have to go back I'm at 53% and the 1st and 2nd planets are HUGE once you go back and find stuff.
I just tok out the 4th boss and the Red Hunter (forgot name) bosses are the same kinda after the first one anyway except different beams damage them.
I hope they make a sequal to this on DS (shame to use the engine and hard work on 1 game when another can be made using it) and also a 2D metroid would be perfect on DS.


----------



## Zorn (Mar 21, 2006)

hmm... the fact, that a FPS is so great playable on a Handheld
makes me dream: what about a UnrealTournament for the DS?


----------



## Bi99uy (Mar 21, 2006)

Does anybody else have slowdowns when there is much happening on the screen?


----------



## bolton2 (Mar 22, 2006)

cool releases of games today, anyone know if you have to play the single player game to unlock multiplayer things in this?? i didnt mind beating mario kart to get all of the cars for all charachters, but im not a big fan of shooters, although this is *somewhat* of an exception. just curious, id like to better my time playing to get everything i need before going online.


----------



## YodaJM (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE(RueGorE @ Mar 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(bennyx8903 @ Mar 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah...i thought that was the problem..i scaned every where, shot everywhere, but no luck, only the 2 doors closing me in can be scaned, and they are just regular doors, should open with any shot...but they are not opening
> ...



Yeah I missed that second scanpoint the first time in that room and couldn't figure out what to do next.

But it sounds like he's not there yet.  Just in a room with 2 basica doors.  Just go right next to the door and fire, it sometimes won't open if you're not close enough.  Either that or restart since you're just at the beggining.


----------



## YodaJM (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE(bolton2 @ Mar 21 2006 said:


> cool releases of games today, anyone know if you have to play the single player game to unlock multiplayer things in this?? i didnt mind beating mario kart to get all of the cars for all charachters, but im not a big fan of shooters, although this is *somewhat* of an exception. just curious, id like to better my time playing to get everything i need before going online.



You start with 3 hunters enabled for WiFi, you can get the others by beating them in Single player I believe.


----------



## JonLeung (Mar 22, 2006)

I've read through the thread but even trying every combination of options in the newest version of M3 Game Manager, it still doesn't want to work...


----------



## bolton2 (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE(YodaJM @ Mar 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(bolton2 @ Mar 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > cool releases of games today, anyone know if you have to play the single player game to unlock multiplayer things in this?? i didnt mind beating mario kart to get all of the cars for all charachters, but im not a big fan of shooters, although this is *somewhat* of an exception. just curious, id like to better my time playing to get everything i need before going online.
> ...




go fig lol, do the extra hunters come with better powers?? or is the playing field level for all players??


----------



## Ranma13 (Mar 22, 2006)

For the most part, the game is pretty good, but I've noticed certain issues:

1. Slowdown when there are too many enemies on the screen at once. It doesn't happen often (only a few rooms actually house that many enemies) but when it does happen, it's quite annoying trying to clear the room if only just to increase your FPS.

2. Loading times are quite annoying. There's no actual loading screen, but when you go through a door and shoot the next one, it takes it a while to open because it's loading the next zone. Unfortunately, going into one zone will reset all the monsters in the previous one so if you have to backtrack, you have to kill all the enemies all over again.

3. Multiplayer mode seriously needs to have customizability. I don't see why we are forced to be locked into a match that's 7 kills in 7 minutes. Also, the item respawn rate is way too high. This wouldn't matter too much if it was just the weapons and ammo, but this applies to the health pick-ups too. As a result, you have people just running around collecting health power-ups and then shooting someone, and when they're low on health they just run around and pick up more. It also doesn't help that they're scattered all over the place. I played a match yesterday where we didn't get a single kill for all 7 minutes and the ending score was 0/0 simply because he kept running off and grabbing the health and I did the same when he did it (tried chasing him at first but it didn't really work out).


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Mar 21 2006 said:


> Does anybody else have slowdowns when there is much happening on the screen?


I've not noticed a thing, just reached the finished the 4th planet so maybe later when I back track for the weapons and artifacts. I am playing on a M3 CF with a full battery and so far everythings smooth.


----------



## jhoff80 (Mar 22, 2006)

The slowdown in some rooms is noted in the IGN review, so I assume its not just a problem with using roms.  I wonder if the loading time is a consequence of only using 1x fastboot?


Edit:  M3-SD works with Fastbook 1x, no trim rom, and reset enabled (disabled works too) in the newest M3 game manager.


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 22, 2006)

I will buy this game on May 5th and wonder if I can transfer my savefile of the US rom to my European cart?


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE(YodaJM @ Mar 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(bolton2 @ Mar 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > cool releases of games today, anyone know if you have to play the single player game to unlock multiplayer things in this?? i didnt mind beating mario kart to get all of the cars for all charachters, but im not a big fan of shooters, although this is *somewhat* of an exception. just curious, id like to better my time playing to get everything i need before going online.
> ...



Apparently if you beat a character in multiplayer you can select them too.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 22, 2006)

Has anyone got the red beam yet?  Its the only one I need I've done everything else its driving me crazy!


----------



## Zorn (Mar 22, 2006)

Plz help me too! Maybe its the same problem which Thug4L1f3 has?
I'm stuck on the 3rd planet.
I just destroyed an other hunter, which flow away with a spaceship.
Don't know what to do next.
The only area i don't know is behind a door with a red energie shield,
so i can't open it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





maybe i've just something overlooked and this door is for
a later visit on this planet? help me plz ...


EDIT (regarding the answer):
yes, you are probably right Thug4L1f3!!
I have to try it.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 22, 2006)

I found it now heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Zorn I would help you but I'm not sure where you are.  When you get new beams you have to go back to previous planets and use them to open new routes


----------



## lumo (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW wat a game, after around 5.5 hrs of play according to my licence ive reached the final boss, cant beat it yet tho, its hard.  
This game is immense.  wifi is great too apart from the fact i got cheap shotted by a guy who used trace and only dashed at me, got one kill, then went invisible for the rest of the match so he won on time limit


----------



## teh_raf3 (Mar 22, 2006)

Fuck I want this game so badly x(

And we even have to wait untill may... thank you Nintendo, and all the other European fucks who are too lazy too learn english.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Mar 22, 2006)

What why would you have to wait that long? just buy it over here or download it there are many options available.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 23, 2006)

does anybody get error 87001 every time they get up to 3 people found for random mode?

EDIT: i guess its not the type of cart then because im using a supercard.


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes, I get that error code lately too. The game finds two or three opponents and then that error code comes up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes the game finds players which disappear again and searching continious...
Tetris DS over Wifi works flawlessly though. Btw, I have an M3 CF.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 23, 2006)

Metroid_Prime_Hunters_Languages_Unlocker_USA_NDS-WiNE

ÛÛÛ  Country:..USA          FileName:..wne-mplu.zip ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ  RLSDate:..23/03/2006   StoreDate:.20/03/2006   ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ  Language:.Now Multi6   Supplier:..Someone      ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ  Size:.....A few kb     System:....Windows      ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ                                                 ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ How to use this Unlocker:                       ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ                                                 ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ 1) Extract  the  zip  called  wne-mplt  into  a ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ    folder                                       ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ 2) Copy your Metroid Prime Hunters USA rom into ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ    the same folder (rom must be .nds and clean) ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ 3) Start the .bat file of the language you want ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ    the rom to be converted to                   ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ 4) Wait  until the end of the process, this can ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ    take 3-4 minutes                             ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ 5) Flash  the  wne-mpxx.nds (xx is the language ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ    you choose) rom to you flash card            ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ 6) Play! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                     ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ                                                 ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ     ÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÜ    ÜÜÜÜÜ  ßß ÜÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÜ     ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ±±±±±ÛÛ ÛÛ ÛÛ ÜÜ ÛÛÜÜÜ±±ÛÛ ÛÛ  ÛÛ ÛÛÜ  ÛÛ ÛÛ±±±±±ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ±±±±±ÛÛÜßß ÛÛ ÛÛ Ü  ÛÛ±±ÛÛ ÛÛ  ÛÛ ÛÛ   ÛÛ ÛÛ±±±±±ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ     ßß ßß ßßßßß ßßßßß  ßß ßß  ßß ßß   ßßßßß     ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ                                                 ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ Hi guys, we are back with this nice release.    ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ                                                 ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ We  were checking MPH rom and we found out that ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ inside  the  rom  there  are  other 5 languages ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ (Italian,  French,  German,  Spanish, Japanese) ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ that you can't choose in the game.              ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ                                                 ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ So  why  don't  release  a  small  unlocker  to ÛÛÛ
ÛÛÛ convert the rom in the language you know?       ÛÛÛ

Grab It Here!


----------



## teh_raf3 (Mar 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Mar 23 2006 said:


> What why would you have to wait that long? just buy it over here or download it there are many options available.


1) I buy my DS games
2) I wouldn't be able to play against friends (that have the European version) through WiFi.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Mar 23, 2006)

My copy arrived today. I'm so looking forward to playing online this evening. Seems like an excellent game!


----------



## Bi99uy (Mar 23, 2006)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Mar 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Mar 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > What why would you have to wait that long? just buy it over here or download it there are many options available.
> ...



I can play against my friends who have a European Copy of Mario Kart DS and Tony Hawk. I doubt any other WFC game would have region lockouts for local multiplayer.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Mar 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Mar 23 2006 said:


> I can play against my friends who have a European Copy of Mario Kart DS and Tony Hawk. I doubt any other WFC game would have region lockouts for local multiplayer.


And what about the download and play thingy?


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm about 35% through the adventure mode. I must say I'm enjoying it. I don't know if I'd say it's on the same caliber as the Gamecube titles, but it's pretty darn close.

Even though I have my M3 now, I couldn't resist buying this one.

Now if I can just stop getting my butt kicked online...


----------



## Bi99uy (Mar 23, 2006)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Mar 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Mar 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I can play against my friends who have a European Copy of Mario Kart DS and Tony Hawk. I doubt any other WFC game would have region lockouts for local multiplayer.And what about the download and play thingy?



It works. That doesn´t have anything to do with the region coding, as only one copy of the game is used. And the regioncoding on the console itself also has no effect, as nothing differs besides the AC adapter.


----------



## Zaraf (Mar 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Mar 22 2006 said:


> I found it now heh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which planet did you find the red beam on?  I have all the beams except the red beam, and I beat 2 bosses on the first 2 planets (meaning I have four of the octoliths) and on both the 3rd and 4th planets, I only have 2 artifacts each (haven't beaten a boss on either one).  I thought I'd need the red beam to progress any further...but I don't know where to go to get the red beam.


----------



## Zorn (Mar 25, 2006)

Now i need the blue or red beam!
Thats a bit boring seaching on the old planets 
for these new passage.
Where do i get them? maybe on planet 4...


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 26, 2006)

The red Beam is on Arcterra, can't remember where the blue one is...


----------

